# Smoking pre-sliced brisket



## timtimmay (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to smoking (have had about 4 times now). 

I have some brisket in the freezer from the last beef side I purchased. The brisket is pre-sliced much like steaks (1 in thick). All the guides I see for smoking brisket seem to be for smoking a whole one. Can my sliced brisket be smoked and if so any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## b8h8r (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, that's a different one.  Personally, I would rub and smoke them, and instead of taking them to 160 and then foiling them, Foil around 140 with a decent amount of liquid in the foil, and continue to braise them till you hit that 185 - 190 mark.  Don't know, but that's what I'd try.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 18, 2010)

You could smoke it but to get anything on the outside with slices I think it would really overcook that way.
You could always reheat in a beef broth or smoke some beef broth then reheat in that like an au jus.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 19, 2010)

Might think of coating with som evoo, season/rub and sear on a hot grill for just a few minutes and then on to the smoker for an hour or two then into the foil to bring to temp. If not foil, that might be some crock pot fodder.. Never tried brisket pre sliced so I can't be sure..


----------



## melindab (Jan 19, 2010)

I've done a pre-sliced brisket one time...definitely like the whole ones better. I poured a sauce called Dale's Sauce all over it and let it sit and marinate a bit then did exactly like B8H8R suggested.  It was good but I think it's just a lot harder to keep it moist


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's what size it is so we're on the same page.  My wife thought I was nuts taking pics of a piece of meat :)


----------



## fire it up (Jan 19, 2010)

No more nuts than we are for enjoying looking at pics of said meat


----------



## b8h8r (Jan 19, 2010)

The more I've thought about this, the more I think, what was this packer thinking. Also in retrospect, I wouldn't bring it much past 115 before foiling and braising to the higher temp.  I think that would keep it from drying out best.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you're on the right track, any smaller cut will have a tendency to dry out much quicker than the usual cut. Ley us know what you did, and the results. Good luck my friend.


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to toss one of them on this weekends smoke, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 21, 2010)

About how long would you estimate the total cooking time to be?


----------



## nwdave (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a suggestion: How about taking some bamboo kabob skewers and stick all the slices together in one piece.  Might have to use 3 skewers to be effective.  Then treat the meat as one piece.  If there's no end caps, you might use some foil to reduce the exposure to smoke on the two end pieces.  Just a thought.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 21, 2010)

Cook it slow, very slow with a little oil or fat added if needed. When they have cooked for a few hours cover it with foil and cook until very tender. Cube it up add bbq sauce of choice and a light shaking of rub and cook until sticky sweet and very tender (Burnt Ends). Keep em stirred up while smoking at the end with sauce on.


----------

